# Reading peds



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I know how to read a ped to certain extent.I'm fairly new to this and am still learning.
How do you tell what lines it comes from without the "main" names being in front of it?For example,obviously I can tell what it is if it says Boudreaux's (insert dog name here) or Garners (dog name here) or Crenshaws (dog name here).But what about the dogs in the peds that just have the dogs names?How do you tell what lines they come from?Does it just take years and years of reading peds and research to be able to look at a ped and know where every dog came from?
Sorry if this sounds incredibly stupid,but I honestly did not know.And hey I won't ever know until I ask,right.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You have to know what's behind every dog in the ped. I look at the first 4 generations that is the most important to me anything after that I really don't care about. So I am looking at every dog in this first 4 generations and what's behind those dog's. That gives me an idea of how they are bred. Knowing the dog's and the family of dog's they belong to helps as well. Really the most important thing's you need to know when reading ped's is bloodlines and past dog's. If you are familiar with the past dog's and what bloodline's they stem from it makes it a lot easier.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was hoping you would be one of the ones to chime in and help me. Thanks.
That makes sense.I've just seen some peds before that I didn't recognize any dogs in it so I was like whaaaat???
I'm sure it would be a lot easier for me to learn also once I'm able to get my hands on some old dog books.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

to add, sometimes you can find peds to dogs in his ped online, and then research them back a few generations, and thereby finding out what's behind them.  Just try googling some of the names in his ped... you can usually find some of them.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No it doesn't take long 3 years ago I had no idea how to read a ped now I am pretty good. I spent a lot of time with a mentor and studying different dog's and bloodlines. Which made it much easier.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, but like my dogs are Falins up until the parents and grandparents how do you know what they was? Maybe they were Falins, or maybe they were bs dogs. The bloodlines, or kennels should stay in the name so we know. Otherwise its almost useless ppl put them online, or you know the dogs


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Indie said:


> to add, sometimes you can find peds to dogs in his ped online, and then research them back a few generations, and thereby finding out what's behind them.  Just try googling some of the names in his ped... you can usually find some of them.


thanks for the info


Sadie said:


> No it doesn't take long 3 years ago I had no idea how to read a ped now I am pretty good. I spent a lot of time with a mentor and studying different dog's and bloodlines. Which made it much easier.


I seriously need a mentor too.That's what I was talking about before.It's just me and my little ol computer trying to learn everything with no hands on help from anybody.


SuthernStyles said:


> Yes, but like my dogs are Falins up until the parents and grandparents how do you know what they was? Maybe they were Falins, or maybe they were bs dogs. The bloodlines, or kennels should stay in the name so we know. Otherwise its almost useless ppl put them online, or you know the dogs


that's what I was talking about.lol.I look at some peds and am like dang it how am I supposed to know those dogs!?lol


----------

